# The Jar Of Rocks



## kuntawguro (Nov 16, 2007)

A professor got up in front of his class, he had been listening to the many bits of conversation as the class filtered in. Some of it was about the class, but most of it was just comments about clothes , cars, girls, and the latest movie. As he stood at his desk and called the class to order he raised a large empty pickle jar and placed it on the counter top.

He asked the class-" Is this jar empty or full?"
A young girl stood and said- "it is full of air?"
"Very good" he said, then he took a box of large rocks and proceeded to fill the jar to the top with softball sized rocks.
"Now, is it full?" A young man stood up and said "yes sir, it is full of rocks" "Nope" he said as he pulled out another box of smaller rocks and proceeded to jiggle them into the voids. "Now is it full?" The first young lady said "obviously not, there is still room in there" "Exactly" said the professor and proceeded to empty a bag of small pebbles and then a bag of sand into the jar. "Now is it full?" " No" said the young man, "there is still room for water to be added". "Perfect" said the professor, "Now what have we learned?"

A young man from the back row said " matter occupies space?". "No, I am afraid you have missed the point" said the professor. "This jar signifies your life, the rocks the important things in your life- health, family, friends, your education. The pebbles and the sand signify the small things in life- what show you want to see, what kind of car you drive, what clothes you wear. If you fill your jar with pebbles and sand there is no room left for the rocks". As he took the jar from the table top he asked. "Is your jar full of rocks or are you too busy filling it with sand?"- 


"*Class dismissed*" 


I am not sure when or where I  picked this up, but it has stuck in my head.  In essence- what is really important in this life? Make room for that- the rest will find their place.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 16, 2007)

Guro Buzz, 

You are good for stories, my friend. Nice one! :cheers:


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 16, 2007)

At last! I am good for something!!!! He he  Sometimes we sweat the small stuff too much.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 16, 2007)

I've read this before... but had forgotten about it.  It really does make sense, and applies to where I'm at in life right now.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 16, 2007)

An oldie - but worth repeating.  Thanks.  :asian:


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 16, 2007)

Us oldies have to stick together


----------



## tahuti (Nov 16, 2007)

I have heard version with beer instead of water. There will always be a time  in your life for beer.


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 17, 2007)

I like my version better


----------



## BillW (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 21, 2007)

kuntawguro said:


> A professor got up in front of his class, he had been listening to the many bits of conversation as the class filtered in. Some of it was about the class, but most of it was just comments about clothes , cars, girls, and the latest movie. As he stood at his desk and called the class to order he raised a large empty pickle jar and placed it on the counter top.
> 
> He asked the class-" Is this jar empty or full?"
> A young girl stood and said- "it is full of air?"
> ...




I heard this illustration several years ago and had forgotten about it. It gives us something to ponder for sure. :asian:


----------

